# breast punch biopsy- Help !



## maitri1970 (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone know the best code to use for a breast punch biopsy?
Thank you soo much


----------



## jek521 (Apr 14, 2009)

It depends on how deep the tissue is sampled.

11100--skin, subcutaneous tissue, and/or mucous membrane
19100-19103--deeper tissue
The instructions for excisional breast surgery (paragraphs just before CPT 19100) offer better explanations.

Jen


----------



## samyjm13 (Mar 25, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing.  Thanks....that is going to help.  
Samy


----------

